# H3 - I Gave In!



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm loving it so far. Not too big, not too small, and feels like i'm wearing a tank!


----------



## TMW (Apr 15, 2005)

Very Nice!









I feel your pain... I've been thinking about doing the same, but I'd like the second hand to use the PLT also.

My luck though, in all my searching, I haven't been able to locate the "Tactical Shaow" model which incorporates that feature. Also, I can't decide if the second hand is worth almost doubling the cost???

Jeremy/TMW


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome Jeremy


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeremy -I have a Luminox that has that feature .Black composite case all hands lume like hell.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

With the lights on :










And exactly the same shot with the lights turned off :










The glow on the hands is amazing! There's no problem reading the time at a glance in total darkness.

If you hadn't guessed, i just got a new camera too


----------



## Another_Dom (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm sure someone will have more knowledge on the subject, but here goes ...

I have a watch extremely similar to this. The face is marked with the traser brand and the usual 200m, swiss made, T Swiss etc. The hands are the same also, except the second hand incorporates another gtls (tritium) element. The bezel is the same design but with minute/second rather than hour markings. Finally, the case is in brushed stainless - yours appears to be PVDd?

When were these changes made? Are traser watches still available or have they been rebranded?

In any respect, a good solid bit of kit that has withstood a fair amount of abuse (its not easy living on my wrist!). Highly recommended.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Traser watches have been rebranded as far as I know.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Another_Dom said:


> I'm sure someone will have more knowledge on the subject, but here goes ...
> 
> I have a watch extremely similar to this.Â The face is marked with the traser brand and the usual 200m, swiss made, T Swiss etc.Â The hands are the same also, except the second hand incorporates another gtls (tritium) element.Â The bezel is the same design but with minute/second rather than hour markings.Â Finally, the case is in brushed stainless - yours appears to be PVDd?
> 
> ...


Traser did indeed change their brand name to H3, I think NKD's watch is a P6500 Navigator which has a composite case and not PVD'd steel. If you are after a PVD'd steel version I think Luminox do one called "Stealth"


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's an H3 Navigator.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone know if it's possible to fit a gtls second hand from another H3 watch to this one? This was the only h3 watch to be totally black, and I don't like the metal look on these, but it's a real shame not being able to see the seconds at night!


----------

